# Hardware - Especially for MultiBLD



## toastman (Apr 13, 2011)

Heyas,

Topic for discussion, If you had some cash and could afford to buy yourself a matching set of cubes for MultiBLD, what sort would you get?

I'm assuming a good BLD cube would have the same attributes as a good speed cube, but for Multi, where a pop will ruin your entire attempt, I imagine the attributes needed in a good MultiBLD cube are a bit different.

Here's my personal rundown on the cubes I've acquired and what I think:

*Haiyan Memory* - For some reason I chose this as my first speed cube. What I really like about is it's sort of "clicky", and always stops "alinged". However, at $25 they're expensive if you're buying many of them.
*DIY Guhong* - For some reason, no matter what I do this cube is as loose as anything. It's the fastest thing I have if I'm e.g. timing PLLs, but I overshoot a lot, terrible for doing BLD. On the plus side it never pops on me. If it were to pop - game over. 
*Assembled Guhong* Way better. This is an awesome speed cube, although I'm still not the best at "controlling" it, and can overshoot. Again, never pops on me.
*DaYan LingYun* Absolutly love this as a speed cube, it's fun and it's fast, but it pops on me.
*F2* When I first bought this it was my favourite. However I screwed with the tensions and now it pops on me.
*A5 / Cube Haiyan* I think these are the ticket. Basically all the attributes of a Haiyan Memory, but only $10. These almost never pop on me, but they're just a little "rougher" and "clunkier" than my Haiyan memory. Can definitely live with this. 

My verdict - If I were to buy more cubes for MultiBLD, I'd buy $10 Haiyan cubes (Not the $25 Haiyan Memory, which is the same cube but with custom mods). My second choice would be pre-assembled Guhongs

(The other cubes I have are pieces of crap. There are some brands I've never tried though.)

Personal opinion. YMMV.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2011)

I have 2 A5s that I use in multi. I've modded them both to be pretty identical to my daughter Marie's Haiyan Memory - I almost can't tell the difference. They are my favorites for BLD - very fast and almost impossible to pop. If I could afford it, I would want all A5s.

Unfortunately, over half of my multi cubes are storebought. And several of them are really awful. And I have a really loose A2 that I have to be ultra-careful with so it won't pop. I'm sure my bad cubes cost me over a minute on my multi solves. But I admit I'm just too lazy to go buy a bunch of A5s and mod them.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 13, 2011)

I love using A5s and A2s for multi. They don't dominate my multi cubes though, I only have two A2s and four A5s.


----------



## RTh (Apr 17, 2011)

I have 2 ABS Guhongs and that's it xD Can't multiblind with this Crappy AV-f, because it locks up like **** and its very different in comparison to the DaYans.w Also, I'm not good at multibld, so don't try with more than 2 cubes. =/


----------



## Micael (Apr 17, 2011)

Like Mike said, you can buy a A5 and mod your own Haiyan Memory. I admit it should be a lot of work to have a complete set for multi, but I am seriously thinking about it myself. I also found that the haiyan mod allow a higher tension hence making it a no-pop cube compared to a pure A5.

Regarding Guhong, I agree with you, it can lead to trouble if you do a not-so-accurate move during BLD.


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Apr 18, 2011)

i use A5*2, Gohong*2, A2, C3, Cube4You, C1 and some other cubes


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 19, 2011)

Exactly which cube are you talking about in your verdict? 

In the last point you were talking about the A5, yet in the verdict you are saying that a Haiyan cube is your first choice? You didn't even mention anything about that cube in your post.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 19, 2011)

A3f doesn't pop. Looks like Dayan 4 and 5 won't pop.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd buy all haiyan memorys. I like AV's the most. I prefer to hear what I am doing when I do multi, with guhong it's too quiet and if I slip on a move I can't deduce as well what type of move it was (R, R', etc)

Right now I use:

A modded Guhong for OH (poppable, I don't like using it but I'm careful)
Elite (main 2h)
1 Maru (soon to be more)
5 AVs
1 Sheng En FII
Guhong with Lingyun pieces (not too bad, doesn't pop and is fast)
1 Haiyan memory (11 total)

On Saturday I'm buying 3 more from Bob (Maru).


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't multi (yet), but...

How about a Mf8 Legend? I find it's good when normal BLD'ing.
Also, the Lunhui (SP?) Dayan 4 seems almost ideal (though I don't have one yet)...

[EDIT]: Oh, and I also use my AV...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Eric has a Linhui and I think it's too fast for multi (I'd be afraid of overshooting).

And it has a locky feel so I would be afraid of locking mid alg and losing track of where I am in it.


----------

